# كيفية تنصيب برنامج ArtCAM 2011 وتفعيله



## kinglove60 (26 مايو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ممكن شرح تثبيت برنامج كيفية تنصيب برنامج ArtCAM 2011 وتفعيله وتفعيله انا حملته من الموقع ولكن لا اعرف كيف يمكن تفعيله


----------



## ksmksam (26 مايو 2014)

قصدك نفس الرابط الموجود بهذا الموقع
اذا نعم ممكن تسال صاحب الموضوع


----------



## im alive (30 مايو 2014)

اتفضل شرح فيديو لتنصيب وتفعيل البرنامج

Artcam 2011 JewelSmith Cracked Version Installing Video((Customer Training Course)) - YouTube


----------



## mezmez (30 مايو 2014)

بالمناسبة اخي تنصيب ارت كام 2011 فقط للنسخة 64 بيت افلح معي التنصيب في البداية لكن طلب مني ملف paf


----------



## kinglove60 (1 يونيو 2014)

mezmez قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي تنصيب ارت كام 2011 فقط للنسخة 64 بيت افلح معي التنصيب في البداية لكن طلب مني ملف paf


نفس المشكله حدثت معى اخى


----------

